

Show HN: StackHut – A language-agnostic Lambda for cloud and local microservices - mands
http://www.stackhut.com

======
benologist
This is nice but the pricing points doesn't seem to be relative to requests or
resources?

What is a private service vs public service and why does it matter when the
use case is always "run this script when required"?

The most important factors I think for a service like this are language
support and price per request (or other resources).

~~~
mands
Hi, cofounder here. Thanks for looking and your feedback!

Yes, pricing is something we're still debating on and hope to decide by next
week - whether to a charge a flat rate per request or to make it dependent on
computing resources used.

As for private vs public services, the wording could definitely be clearer -
it basically determines if requests can be made to a service by anyone or if
authentication and tokens are required. I understand the confusion tho, it
came about as we were initially looking to create a GitHub of live APIs that
would all be public however users told us they were more interested in hosting
their own private code.

Yep, language support and pricing are massively important for us, we aim to
get most other dynamic languages supported ASAP (ES6 and Python already there,
Ruby on the way) and follow with compiled languages after (Go is top of the
list).

Thanks again - super useful and would love to hear how you got on if you
decided to deploy a service!

